# 380 CC Mags



## Dstiebs

I am picking up my new BT380ccnk this week and have been trying to find a extra magazine for it. I have tryed every site on the net and even the big search engines with no luck. Out of stock is all I get. Well I paid for the mag on two different sites to see who gets it first. If anyone knows where to get one now please let me or us know and I'll do the same. I wish they would start making these mags faster than they are.


----------



## Baldy

Have you tried MecGard web site yet. I have had real good luck with their mags. Good luck.


----------



## Dstiebs

Thanks Baldy: Yes and they are out to. Its frustrating!


----------



## Steve H

Not knowing where you have and haven't looked...you might check YourGun Parts. http://www.yourgunparts.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Dstiebs

Thanks Steve: That is one of the websites that I put a order into.The other one is The Gun Clip Depot. I will keep looking and if I can find one then I will cancel my order with these two websites. The average price with shipping is $40.50.


----------



## jody johnson

Would you mind letting us know the results of your quest? I'd like a spare for my "CC" but have had no luck either....

I hope somebody gets them soon but, as neat as the "CC" is, and more and more folks find out about it, we'll hafta' see...


----------



## SuckLead

This has been an issue for weeks. I've tried ordering them for a few customers and no one seems to have them. I'm curious as to what's going on.


----------



## Dstiebs

There is a person on the www.Bersatalk.com forum that goes buy Bersa info. They said that the trouble stems from Bersa not being able to get the raw materials to produce the Magazines. There are a lot of the 7,9 & 13 rounders because they have been around a lot longer than the 8rd mag. Seeing this is a new Gun to the line it will be awhile before they become plentyfull like the others. What I did is order 1 from three differant places and wait and see who gets them in first, then cancel the other two. I will let you all know as soon as I come across one.:smt023


----------



## aquanomics

*Bersa mags on sale*

Check:

http://www.gunclips.net

I just ordered 2 mags for my Thunder 380 for $24 each, much better than the $36 -$40 I've seen.

Bersa mags are not cheap, nor are they plentiful. Gunclips emailed that mine are in the mail.

Check them out --- fast!


----------



## Dstiebs

I thank everyone for the posts. I believe the mags for 24.00 are the 7rd mag. I was looking for the cc 8rd but can't find anyone with them in stock, so I ordered it from Eagle Imports and decided when I get it so be it. They told me that when they ship a load of Bersa's into the US they ship Magazines along with it but the number of mags included very with each shipment. Oh well just hurry up and wait.


----------



## Bootgun

The web says that the 7 and 9 round mags arent compatible with the CC but my cc came witha 7 round (bought from a friend who sold the 8 rnd cc mag) and it seems to cycle just fine, any idea why they said they werent compatible?

In case I didn't mention it, I LOVE MY BERSA CC. I usually carry a glock 23 (.40) and it is so bulky, I like it but I am spoiled now by carrying a thin bersa.


----------



## 44magFMJ

Steve H said:


> Not knowing where you have and haven't looked...you might check YourGun Parts. http://www.yourgunparts.com/
> 
> Good luck!


That link carries a virus with it; my anti-virus program intercepted it. It's called "downloader" and allows other trojan horses to establish themselves.


----------



## scurtis_34471

*Finally!*

I found a place that had some CC mags in stock and ordered one on Tuesday. It arrived today.


----------



## Dstiebs

I still need to get one. Where did you get it? How much was it?


----------



## michael t

New Thunder mag should be in this coming week at Eagle and yourgunparts.com I just had a meeting with them Fri.. Factory mags have been reduced in price to around 27 bucks. . 
Once more people if the mag does not say BERSA 380ACP INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA ON BODY OF MAG IT IS NOT A REAL BERSA FACTORY MAG BUT A KNOCK OFF NO MATTER WHAT SELLER SAYS THOSE WORDS OR NOTHING THIS FROM BERSA FACTORY ITS SELF .
44MAG i will contact Mike tonight by e mail about the virus and advise him. He is new owner and I am sure will take care of.


----------



## Cowboybootnut

Anybody have any luck finding someone who carries the Bersa Thunder 9mm, 13 rd pistol magazine. I have looked at 3-4 places with no luck.


----------



## westernamerican

Dstiebs said:


> I am picking up my new BT380ccnk this week and have been trying to find a extra magazine for it. I have tryed every site on the net and even the big search engines with no luck. Out of stock is all I get. Well I paid for the mag on two different sites to see who gets it first. If anyone knows where to get one now please let me or us know and I'll do the same. I wish they would start making these mags faster than they are.


*Have you tried http://yourgunparts.com*


----------



## michael t

condorsflight.com yourgunparts.com

I will be giving a way a 9 round thunder and a CC mag in karma drawing at Bersa Talk. This is for members so if you are not a member join. I have given approx $2000 woth of Bersa, mags ,holsters,grips, and Corbon Ammo 

bersatalk.com


----------



## JG01

The only issue I have with Bersa is the limited availability of magazines and the expense of them. I can’t understand why for both, they are poor for supplying the demand. I’d pay a few more bucks for a Bersa if it came with an extra magazine. Your Gun Parts, Inc is awesome. They were the only one who had a 15 round double stack .380 mag and had it delivered in two days – Vegas to Va not bad.


----------



## Black Metal

I was having the same issue with my wifes .380cc, looked everywhere online and couldn't find one in stock. Walked in to my local shop to do some shooting one day and thought what the heck I'll just ask, The guy behind the counter took me over to their mag wall and there, brand new in the package were about ten cc magazines! And at $26 bucks each I decided to buy two while I could. I bet there are still eight left.


----------



## EAJ

You might try Eagle Imports, however I’ve been waiting for Colorado Gun Works to repair two Bersa .380 CC 8-round magazines, which I purchased from Eagle Imports, since last March. CGW has indicated that they can’t get the magazine components from Bersa. Consequently, this will be my first and last Bersa purchase.


----------



## RevDerb

Seeing as this thread is _*way*_ old I suspect that it is too late to be useful but have you tried http://condorsflight.com? They list them for $30. Not sure of the availability because I didn't bother to go through the entire purchase process.


----------

